# Buying bib and jersey???



## STLBILLY (Aug 1, 2012)

So I want to get a bib and jersey nd m wondering what the rules are. Does the color have to match your bike. Do you have to have your bike brand. I am not part of a team or anything so should I stay from certain brands. I am looking for a red white black color combo that's fairly inexpensive. Anyone have websites to guide me. Thanks and sorry if this is a dumb post.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

No rules.

Cheap stuff does not last and everything fits everyone differently.

Buy your kit in a store if you're a noob so you can try it on and check out the fit.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

The rule is: don't feel obliged to buy a 150$ kit because the LBS staff tells you "that's the price you pay for good quality/durable/comfortable/whatever." 
"cheap stuff doesn't last" is utter BS. I've got a number of cheap kits (<50$) which I bought 5 years ago and still use. The problem is finding the right quality for the price. Usually stuff directbuy out of China is pretty crappy. I don't know about more mass-market LBS stores like Performance, but you can try looking on the internet for websites like wiggle, probikekit, and chainreactioncycle. They often have sales on clothing, and their in-house clothing can be pretty inexpensive if bought at the right moment.
I got my cheapo kits at the french sports store decathlon, and for the price it was really good quality.

The rest is entirely up to you, no one will care what brand or color you are wearing. IMO, matching your bibs/jersey to your bike is more pleasing to the eye, but everyone has their own tastes.


----------



## perryrl (Aug 20, 2012)

^^+1!! I have 2 sets purchased from ebay (through China) that I find very comfortable and have held up great. Both were <$50 shipped to my front door. Granted from China it takes a little while at about 10 business days, but well worth it. Just be sure to look at the size charts as they run about a size and a half small compared to the US. Example, I usually wear a large to x-large, but with the China gear, I'm a 2XL. One is alot louder than the other (Rock Racing) with skulls and tribal designs and the other is simple red/white with black bibs. Looking at a thermal pant/long sleeve set for the Winter. If you take care of them properly (wash and hang dry), they will last.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

it may be a placebo effect, but my "nicer" bibs and jerseys feel nicer, and I prefer wearing them. 

there are no hard and fast rules about names, logos, whatever, but i prefer low key kit, because vodafone doesn't cut me a check to advertise for them. but it's really just a question of taste. 

also, avoid white bibs unless you like showing everyone your junk


----------



## Gitit (Sep 5, 2012)

As far as the look goes, it's all about what you like.

As for quality, I have yet to find evidence of a reliable "rule" one way or the other. I've had expensive and cheap stuff that's felt awesome and lasted a long time and I've had expensive and cheap stuff that's sucked and worn out (or more commonly ripped a seam) after just a ride or two.

I'd say the best advice is to buy something that looks and feels good and is at a price you're comfortable with. Then either stick with it next time or try something else.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

If you're going to go with "team" kit. Make sure it matches. Don't wear Rabobank jerseys with Garmin bibs.

Don't succumb to buying a "leader's jersey" or a championship jersy.

Don't wear an event jersey unless you've ridden it. Example - don't go out and buy and then wear an official Triple Bypass jersey unless you rode the Triple Bypass.

Contrary to the opinion of some people Livestrong kit is cool, provided it's official. Some chinese-sourced Livestrong kit is questionable.


All-black bibs go with anything and are therefore cool.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

this is pure personal opiinon, but I also think that there is such a thing as TOO matching. 

getting a matching saddle, tires, valve stem caps, shoes, socks, bibs, helmet, jersey, bar tape looks cheesy imo. 

even with celeste, which is just about the pinnacle of cool cycling colors, people often overdo the celeste on the bike, and only make it worse when they wear celeste kit, with celeste helmet, and dye their hair celeste, etc.


----------



## STLBILLY (Aug 1, 2012)

Do most of you have just black bibs shorts and switch the jerseys or do you go for the whole kits when you are out shopping. Whats the best online place to get them with in a month. Most of the sites I see are from China and take 15-20 days.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

STLBILLY said:


> Do most of you have just black bibs shorts and switch the jerseys or do you go for the whole kits when you are out shopping. Whats the best online place to get them with in a month. Most of the sites I see are from China and take 15-20 days.


i wear black shorts and change jerseys. 

how much are you looking to spend? i've bought bibs/jerseys from competitive cyclist, sierra trading post, twin six, theclymb, amazon, REI. you'll have to look for the best prices as there are always sales of some kind going on, all over.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Wud up Billy. Welcome to the spandex club. Not only are bibs good for cycling, they are great if you decide the sport isn’t for you and decide you want to get into pro wrestling!

Personally, I prefer a more nondescript black bib short with minimal logos. So no team Garmin or Saxo Bank team kit for me. Although I have seen others rock that look, it’s rare. For the most part (and I mean 90% of people I see), people wear non pro team bibs – so something like PI, Giordana, LG, Castelli, and all the many other brands. I see a bit more pro team jerseys worn with regular bibs but still not many at all. IMO, a pro team kit is over the top and one that matches the bike is even more over the top, but that’s just my opinion. Shyte, why not die your hair to match while your at it?

I wouldn’t order from Ebay. If you want to order on line (I know it’s much cheaper), then go with a vendor that has a good return policy, offers options, and has reviews – like a Nashbar or Performance. There are lots of on line places but those are good places to start, especially for a newb.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

good point on the return policy. competitive cyclist isn't always the cheapest (even their deeply discounted clearance stuff isn't that cheap) but their customer service and returns policy makes them a place to strongly consider.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

What's the advantage of bibs over just shorts? I'm half-way between competitive runner turning into a newbie cyclist and just have a pair of cycling shorts and throw on a dry-fit running shirt. I'm sure I look like a newb while riding around but I'm a pretty fit newb...


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Used2Run said:


> What's the advantage of bibs over just shorts? I'm half-way between competitive runner turning into a newbie cyclist and just have a pair of cycling shorts and throw on a dry-fit running shirt. I'm sure I look like a newb while riding around but I'm a pretty fit newb...


no worries that your crack is hanging out and a more secure fit in general, so the chamois stays where it's supposed to, and no weird bunching etc. 

while the prices are sometimes ludicrous, i find that bike specific kit is mostly functional, vs. superficial, and makes a real ergonomic difference over non-cycling specific gear.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for that. The shorts I have now hide my crack pretty well but if I get more serious into this riding thing, I might have to look into getting a kit. TheClymb.com has some pretty good deals every week...


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN (Aug 26, 2012)

Dont be afraid of Performance brand bibs. Been using a couple pairs for years and short of the logos cracking and the upper straps (white) yellowing a bit they are still in great condition. Something like $60 a piece when on sale.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I now wear the kit that my team makes me buy for most rides. Before I started riding with teams, or when it's dirty, I prefer plainer clothes. I'd rather a company pay me to wear their brand name. Or at least, give money or other considerations to my team, as the case may be. Otherwise, I'm much happier with a little Pearl Izumi logo somewhere unobtrusive than a ginormous S all over my chest and back.

Although I have to admit that I get a kick out of some of the fun stuff out there. I have a Metallica jersey. It's the thing I miss most about racing with a team - I got a ton of crowd support when I wore that jersey! And I think I'd get a kick out of wearing this too.
http://elevengear.com/satv.html

Last season, my team wore Voler. They have direct-to-consumer on their web site, and some fairly good prices.

As others have said, don't wear championship or race leader reproduction jerseys. I think it's lame to wear trade team kit too, although I can't put my finger on why I think that's not okay, but it seems to be fine to wear Bulls or Yankees uniform pieces.

I used to just get black shorts and order my jerseys a la carte.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

STLBILLY said:


> So I want to get a bib and jersey nd m wondering what the rules are. Does the color have to match your bike. Do you have to have your bike brand. I am not part of a team or anything so should I stay from certain brands. I am looking for a red white black color combo that's fairly inexpensive. Anyone have websites to guide me. Thanks and sorry if this is a dumb post.


Velominati › The Rules


> Team-issue shorts should be black, with the possible exception of side-panels, which may match the rest of the team kit.


Velominati › The Rules


> Black shorts, or at least standard team-kit shorts, must be worn with Championship jerseys and race leadership jerseys. Don’t over-match your kit, or accept that you will look like a douche.


Velominati › The Rules


> Championship and race leader jerseys must only be worn if you’ve won the championship or led the race.


Velominati › The Rules


> Wearing Pro team kit is also questionable if you’re not paid to wear it. If you must fly the colors of Pro teams, all garments should match perfectly, i.e no Mapei jersey with Kelme shorts and Telekom socks.


those are the general rules.

Most bibs are black. It's something you have to test fit at the LBS before you buy.

Jerseys... wear whatever you want. If you want a red/white/black and you can find one that fits... go right ahead.

For example: (from Pearl Izumi)

Jerseys

Jerseys

Jerseys


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

I will compensate the velominati "rules" by giving you the Official Rules of the Euro Cyclist 


Contrary to velominaty, OREC recommends white as the most acceptable color. Bibs should be white, as well as gloves, with white saddle and bartape for matching. 
Similarly to velominati, OREC also considers wearing team kits/leaders/championship jerseys when you have not participated in the event or aren't a member of the team a no-no.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

On a strictly personal note .....

As a rule I don't wear promotional jerseys from manufacturers and even LBSs.

I have a basic problem with paying someone else - sometimes a lot of money - so they can advertise on my body. I think there is something fundamentally wrong with that equation. I temper that with the belief that sometimes you still have to represent, like if a shop throws in a jersey or some other branded kiton a big purchase , or state jerseys. Stuff like that.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

no_safe_HAVEN said:


> Dont be afraid of Performance brand bibs. Been using a couple pairs for years and short of the logos cracking and the upper straps (white) yellowing a bit they are still in great condition. Something like $60 a piece when on sale.


Or AeroTech, either. I prefer my AeroTech bibs to my PIs.


----------



## perryrl (Aug 20, 2012)

Need two more to post pics


----------



## perryrl (Aug 20, 2012)

And the last one


----------



## perryrl (Aug 20, 2012)

So are these too loud . Either way, I like them and rock'em proud.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120926020853?var=420080594963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> As others have said, don't wear championship or race leader reproduction jerseys. I think it's lame to wear trade team kit too, although I can't put my finger on why I think that's not okay, but it seems to be fine to wear Bulls or Yankees uniform pieces.
> 
> .


I think I actually wear a race leader jersey from the 2011 USA Pro Challenge. It was on sale and I was looking for a bright color so cars are less likely to run me over.

It's cool looking jersey and I like the fit. It's pretty obvious when someone sees me ride; that I don't think I am a race leader. It's all cool, be yourself and ride.


----------



## perryrl (Aug 20, 2012)

ParadigmDawg said:


> I think I actually wear a race leader jersey from the 2011 USA Pro Challenge. It was on sale and I was looking for a bright color so cars are less likely to run me over.
> 
> It's cool looking jersey and I like the fit. It's pretty obvious when someone sees me ride; that I don't think I am a race leader. It's all cool, be yourself and ride.


I agree. I don't care what others think of what I wear. Either don't look, or you can always purchase for me and then you can have some say. I wear what I like.


----------



## royalbomber (Sep 11, 2012)

be sure to get them matching it will make u go faster


----------



## perryrl (Aug 20, 2012)

*Matching*



royalbomber said:


> be sure to get them matching it will make u go faster


If only that were true . I'd be the fastest one around with my Rock Racing Kit :thumbsup:


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

I just wish stores would stop selling team kits if "the rules" say we should not wear them


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

sinister_designs said:


> I just wish stores would stop selling team kits if "the rules" say we should not wear them


It's not against The Rules. If you're going to wear team kit, it has to match, or the bibs have to be all black.

In that case I also think that legs must be shaven, no saddle bags, tires must be correctly mounted, facial hair removed (unless your name begins with "Marco" and ends with "Pantani") AND you MUST ride the bike made by the frame sponsor shown on the kit.

If you're goona "look pro" there can be no half-measures.

I'll just stick to my hi-viz yellow jerseys and back bibs.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

And I'll just stick to wearing whatever the frig I feel like.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

As long as we're on the subject of kit and The Rules, the Velominati just posted a new piece on their blog on The Best Kit Ever

Velominati › Best Kit Ever?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

sinister_designs said:


> I just wish stores would stop selling team kits if "the rules" say we should not wear them


Some stores also sell Treks, and you should see what the forum thinks of those...


----------

